
Jack Welch has died - big_chungus
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/02/jack-welch-obit-ge.html
======
mech1234
My old boss, before he retired a year ago, was heavily invested in G.E. stock
throughout his career at the recommendation of his Edward Jones financial
advisor. I am pretty sad about his financial situation.

------
ehosca
Champion of "Rank & Yank"

------
onyva
Wikipedia:

Welch identifies politically as a Republican.He has stated that global warming
is "the attack on capitalism that socialism couldn't bring", and that it is a
form of "mass neurosis".Yet, he has said that every business must embrace
green products and green ways of doing business, "whether you believe in
global warming or not...because the world wants these products".

~~~
toomuchtodo
Although it was long after Jack left GE (and there is evidence most of GEs
success was a facade [1], with poor management decisions abound), GE's gas
turbine business (for electrical generation, not aircraft) was slaughtered by
the rapid decline in cost for renewables along with the firm wagering on the
gas business versus their renewables division [2] [3].

Regarding the beliefs of climate change: “A new scientific truth does not
triumph by convincing its opponents and making them see the light, but rather
because its opponents eventually die, and a new generation grows up that is
familiar with it.” - Max Planck

[1] [https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-general-electric-
ris...](https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-general-electric-rise-and-
downfall/) (Charting GE’s Historic Rise and Tortured Downfall)

[2] [https://www.pbs.org/wnet/peril-and-promise/2019/07/ge-
multi-...](https://www.pbs.org/wnet/peril-and-promise/2019/07/ge-multi-
billion-dollar-mistake/) (How slow action on clean energy cost GE billions of
dollars)

[3] [https://ieefa.org/ieefa-report-ge-made-a-massive-bet-on-
the-...](https://ieefa.org/ieefa-report-ge-made-a-massive-bet-on-the-future-
of-natural-gas-and-thermal-coal-and-lost/) (IEEFA report: GE made a massive
bet on the future of natural gas and thermal coal, and lost: Investors lost
hundreds of billions by GE’s misreading of the energy transition)

